# Frozen wabbits



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

I came accross this at my local petshop :crying::crying:

Frozen Food (for Reptiles) : Paws for Thought, Leeds


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Who is large enough to be able to eat a large rabbit? :cursing:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg frozen hamsters and gerbils as well, well that explains what happens to the ones that don't sell then.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg frozen hamsters and gerbils as well, well that explains what happens to the ones that don't sell then.


Thats what i thought :crying::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Large Boas and Pythons will easily eat a rabbit. Some will take food even larger. 

Every animal has to feed. I just hope the feeders are raised and killed humanely.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Thats what i thought :crying::cryin::cryin:


It certainly does. Almost all the rodent farms that supply small animals to pet shops (the ones that supply [email protected] for instance) also deal in snake food.

A very big Boa or Python would need either a rabbit or a small chicken.


----------



## HarrietAnne (Aug 27, 2009)

I dont want to upset rabbit lovers but my dog loves Rabbit, but I only get it when its from a game keeper not a pet shop, or a butchers where there is a may contain shot warning so i know its not a captive bred rabbit but a wild one, shot for food consumption, I think the thing to remember is where hamsters & gerbils come from, they will be a natural part of a snakes diet, & I would hope that we all want to give our pets the best natural diet to suit their needs, but as others have said, bred & culled in a humane way is a must, 

Harriet


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm quiet shocked by this as I have never heard of anything other than mice being fed, I agree that these reptiles have to eat. I just hope these arnt ex pet animals that they've stuck in the freezers live


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I'm quiet shocked by this as I have never heard of anything other than mice being fed, I agree that these reptiles have to eat. I just hope these arnt ex pet animals that they've stuck in the freezers live


I'm sure that's not the case. I hope the poor things are killed humanely


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

wow i dident know you could eat a guinipig how sad if pet shop round here sold that then i would go in and go mad


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

kelseye said:


> wow i dident know you could eat a guinipig how sad if pet shop round here sold that then i would go in and go mad


Don't go to Cuba then! Guiney Pig is a delicacy.


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

BeckyLH said:


> Don't go to Cuba then! Guiney Pig is a delicacy.


oh my god ive dident know they were eatable......poor little things


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Who is large enough to be able to eat a large rabbit? :cursing:


i can eat a full rabbit:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

kelseye said:


> oh my god ive dident know they were eatable......poor little things


hahaha edible?? 

Me neither... I guess things have to eat but knowing that pet store it will also be the poor babies that dont sll


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

It's not Cuba, it's Peru, sorry got it wrong. They have them in a big pen and you just pick the one you want then they squash it - poor little things!


----------



## PawsForThought (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I understand why some may find the idea of frozen rabbits, guinea pigs, gerbils, hamsters etc being unappealing, though I can assure you none of them are ex-pets and all were put down humanely.

and yes, guinea pigs have been raised as food in Peru for seven thousand years. It was only when Europeans began bringing live ones to Europe did they become popular as pets


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

PawsForThought said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I understand why some may find the idea of frozen rabbits, guinea pigs, gerbils, hamsters etc being unappealing, though I can assure you none of them are ex-pets and all were put down humanely.
> 
> and yes, guinea pigs have been raised as food in Peru for seven thousand years. It was only when Europeans began bringing live ones to Europe did they become popular as pets


welcome to pf...
are you from paws for thought?


----------



## PawsForThought (Dec 1, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> welcome to pf...
> are you from paws for thought?


Thanks for the welcome... Yeah, I work at head office


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

PawsForThought said:


> Thanks for the welcome... Yeah, I work at head office


are there just the two branches?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Do they come to you frozen or do you do the deed ,so to speak. I am curious as I have only ever seen frozen rats and mice before. Welcome to the forum btw it would be nice to get the perspective of the pet shop owner.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Do they come to you frozen or do you do the dead ,so to speak. I am curious as I have only ever seen frozen rats and mice before. Welcome to the forum btw it would be nice to get the perspective of the pet shop owner.


hahahaha do the dead???? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PawsForThought (Dec 1, 2008)

They come to us frozen from the same breeder who supplies our frozen mice and rats.

Guinea Pigs, Hamsters and Gerbils are often used for snakes that are reluctant to eat mice or rats. I'm assuming it's to do with the smell being similar to the prey they would eat in the wild.

Rabbits are often used for very large snakes like the larger boas and pythons. 

@srhdufe
We have two retail outlets (one on York Road and one in Crossgates) and we also have a wholesale warehouse near the York Road shop.

Thanks for the wlecome! :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know what you mean, me mis-type or mis-spell something that cood nevar happin.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

PawsForThought said:


> They come to us frozen from the same breeder who supplies our frozen mice and rats.
> 
> Guinea Pigs, Hamsters and Gerbils are often used for snakes that are reluctant to eat mice or rats. I'm assuming it's to do with the smell being similar to the prey they would eat in the wild.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum....i was in Paws for thought at the weekend....i didnt know you sold the frozen animals...and i understand reptiles etc need feeding but ....can i just ask the frozen dead animals you get from the breeder....are they bred to be killed......im just curios..thanks...i have only just seen you have a warehouse i never knew.....do you happen to sell frozen raw food for dogs...?....i know you dont sell it in your shops.......thanks again...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

OK I love all animals but i am also a realist and snakes and birds of prey have to eat.

Some of the larger birds of prey and even some of the smaller ones are fed rabbits etc...

I would assume that at the farms they are produced (yes probably the same ones that supply the pet or food or fur trade) they will be dispatched there. The frozen chicks you can buy are usually a by-product of the meat and egg industry. The male chicks at 1 day old are put into a chamber and killed with carbon dioxide.

I think though that pinkie mice are frozen straight away - the older ones and adults are gassed.


----------



## PawsForThought (Dec 1, 2008)

animallover111 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum....i was in Paws for thought at the weekend....i didnt know you sold the frozen animals...and i understand reptiles etc need feeding but ....can i just ask the frozen dead animals you get from the breeder....are they bred to be killed......im just curios..thanks...i have only just seen you have a warehouse i never knew.....do you happen to sell frozen raw food for dogs...?....i know you dont sell it in your shops.......thanks again...


The breeder we get them from breeds them exclusively as food items.

I'm not sure if it would be a good idea to go into too much detail about this in the rabbit section. Maybe we could start a thread in the reptile section?

We used to do frozen raw food for dogs a few years ago but interest in it has dropped so we stopped stocking it... we may be able to get it in for you though... I'll check with our suppliers.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

PawsForThought said:


> The breeder we get them from breeds them exclusively as food items.
> 
> I'm not sure if it would be a good idea to go into too much detail about this in the rabbit section. Maybe we could start a thread in the reptile section?
> 
> We used to do frozen raw food for dogs a few years ago but interest in it has dropped so we stopped stocking it... we may be able to get it in for you though... I'll check with our suppliers.


Thanks that would be great...Living world sell it but to be honest i hate going there....it has to be one of the worst pet shops ever...


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> OK I love all animals but i am also a realist and snakes and birds of prey have to eat.
> 
> Some of the larger birds of prey and even some of the smaller ones are fed rabbits etc...
> 
> ...


You are right in everything you say..:yesnod: and we feed all the above at work!...I have to say it something i took a while to get use to..but now i dont even think about it..at the end of the day these other animals need to eat..and if they can not go and get there own food then this is the next best thing we can feed them..


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

PawsForThought said:


> They come to us frozen from the same breeder who supplies our frozen mice and rats.
> 
> Guinea Pigs, Hamsters and Gerbils are often used for snakes that are reluctant to eat mice or rats. I'm assuming it's to do with the smell being similar to the prey they would eat in the wild.
> 
> ...


oooh where is the wholesale place???


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> Thanks that would be great...Living world sell it but to be honest i hate going there....it has to be one of the worst pet shops ever...


i hate living world...
though its called pet & aquatic world now


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> i hate living world...
> though its called pet & aquatic world now


There warehouse is opposite the york road shop.....my dads just informed me he gets his dried dog food from there....and its very reasonable....not sure what else they sell at the warehouse though....

Yeah i noticed it had changed its name...do you remember they had the aligator downstairs....


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> There warehouse is opposite the york road shop.....my dogs just informed me he gets his dried dog food from there....and its very reasonable....not sure what else they sell at the warehouse though....
> 
> Yeah i noticed it had changed its name...do you remember they had the aligator downstairs....


your dog informed you?

what a clever boy!


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> your dog informed you?
> 
> what a clever boy!


i dont know what you mean.....  lol.....


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> There warehouse is opposite the york road shop.....my dads just informed me he gets his dried dog food from there....and its very reasonable....not sure what else they sell at the warehouse though....
> 
> Yeah i noticed it had changed its name...do you remember they had the aligator downstairs....


yes... it was terrible... i still wonder what happened to freddy 

that was my name for him


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> yes... it was terrible... i still wonder what happened to freddy
> 
> that was my name for him


i am sure i read somewhere that it was ilegal for him to be there....im sure they didnt have a licence for him.....or he had been ilegally imported....they still sell puppies there.....behind those horrid glass fronts....how they get away with it i dont know....


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone actually think rabbits bred for meat have nice lives to start with??? They are kept in tiny cages with no exercise and then slaughtered. Why breed them when farmers are beggin for wild ones to be shot, at least they have a nice life first and are not cooped up in a hideous little cage  I think they are disgusting.

http://www.fourpaws.org.uk/website/output.php?id=1222&idcontent=1893&language=1

The Vegetarian Society - Rabbit Information Sheet


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

crofty said:


> Does anyone actually think rabbits bred for meat have nice lives to start with??? They are kept in tiny cages with no exercise and then slaughtered. Why breed them when farmers are beggin for wild ones to be shot, at least they have a nice life first and are not cooped up in a hideous little cage  I think they are disgusting.
> 
> FOUR PAWS
> 
> The Vegetarian Society - Rabbit Information Sheet


i had wondered this....but didnt want to ask as this is the rabbit section....though Paws For Thought did suggest starting a thread in reptile section...but to be honest i can imagine its not nice....


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

animallover111 said:


> There warehouse is opposite the york road shop


Where????? cant find it...
Is it actually on York road???? ut:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

crofty said:


> Does anyone actually think rabbits bred for meat have nice lives to start with??? They are kept in tiny cages with no exercise and then slaughtered. Why breed them when farmers are beggin for wild ones to be shot, at least they have a nice life first and are not cooped up in a hideous little cage  I think they are disgusting.
> 
> FOUR PAWS
> 
> The Vegetarian Society - Rabbit Information Sheet


I thought the law changed for the uk?

UK farmed rabbits now have to have at least 8sq foot per rabbit. In europe a rabbit only has about 2sq foot, and a doe and her kits about 3sq foot . I know its not idea, but at least the uk is making changes towards the right way for the welfare of rabbits.


----------



## animallover111 (Apr 25, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Where????? cant find it...
> Is it actually on York road???? ut:


im not exactly sure....will ask my dad......


----------



## BeckyLH (Jun 2, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> I thought the law changed for the uk?
> 
> UK farmed rabbits now *have to have at least 8sq foot per rabbit*. In europe a rabbit only has about 2sq foot, and a doe and her kits about 3sq foot . I know its not idea, but at least the uk is making changes towards the right way for the welfare of rabbits.


I very much doubt this is true. Many pet rabbits are not given this much space, poor little things


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

BeckyLH said:


> I very much doubt this is true. Many pet rabbits are not given this much space, poor little things


you may still be right... i took the info from a uk rabbit farms website



> Most of the rabbit bought in this Country is imported from Europe. Let me tell you about just one example of the difference in standards that operate: for many years the UK had a requirement that an adult rabbit (anything over 12 weeks old) should have a floor space allowance of 6 square feet. Last year that was increased to 8 square feet. All UK cages and pens have to be specially made to meet this standard because the standard cage used all over the continent - for a Doe and her litter - is approx only one third of that size. And because animals housed that way are under much more stress, on the continent it is not uncommon for medication to be added to the feed to reduce mortality etc.


I then looked onto sites about italian rabbit farms to come up with my measurements for the european cages.

If i'm wrong i'm sorry, but i know if i was going to buy farmed rabbit meat i would prefer to buy it from this uk farm who's buns have much bigger pens.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> I thought the law changed for the uk?
> 
> UK farmed rabbits now have to have at least 8sq foot per rabbit. In europe a rabbit only has about 2sq foot, and a doe and her kits about 3sq foot . I know its not idea, but at least the uk is making changes towards the right way for the welfare of rabbits.


Being kept in 8sq foot never allowed to exhibit natural behaviour and run around is still cruel in my book and like becky says some pet rabbits are kept in smaller accomodation and i know of no legal requirement for people to keep them in appropriate cages/hutches. Like i said there are enough wild rabbits, no farm could keep rabbits in an ideal environment with correct vacc and make money. Dont get me wrong im not a veggie and am not some mad animal rights activist, i am a country girl and am a realist but i think the way rabbits are kept is cruel along with those poor battery hens. Rabbits are kept in those awful wire bottom cages and have no quality of life.

I buy ALL my meat from a farmshop where i can see how the animals are kept and it works out no more expensive, the amount of quality meat you get compared to the watery fatty rubbish they sell in supermarkets just doesnt compare. People who say cant afford it just dont try, i bought a free range chicken for £7 this week and it has done us for 3 meals!!!! My partner eats like a horse and its beautiful meat compared to a £3.50 chicken thats does one meal and is mostly water and fat plus is kept in hideous un-natural conditions.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

crofty said:


> Being kept in 8sq foot never allowed to exhibit natural behaviour and run around is still cruel in my book and like becky says some pet rabbits are kept in smaller accomodation and i know of no legal requirement for people to keep them in appropriate cages/hutches. Like i said there are enough wild rabbits, no farm could keep rabbits in an ideal environment with correct vacc and make money. Dont get me wrong im not a veggie and am not some mad animal rights activist, i am a country girl and am a realist but i think the way rabbits are kept is cruel along with those poor battery hens. Rabbits are kept in those awful wire bottom cages and have no quality of life.
> 
> I buy ALL my meat from a farmshop where i can see how the animals are kept and it works out no more expensive, the amount of quality meat you get compared to the watery fatty rubbish they sell in supermarkets just doesnt compare. People who say cant afford it just dont try, i bought a free range chicken for £7 this week and it has done us for 3 meals!!!! My partner eats like a horse and its beautiful meat compared to a £3.50 chicken thats does one meal and is mostly water and fat plus is kept in hideous un-natural conditions.


Crofty i think your misunderstanding me...

I never said it was natural - i said it was better than the rest of europe offers - which clearly it is. Its not perfect but its getting better.

I dont buy farmed rabbit - any rabbit i get comes from my local butcher, who i trust very much and knows exactly where his meat comes from (again all local farms). The rabbits available at our butchers are wild caught.

I do not buy supermarket meat wherever possible, and its only if i am out of stock in the freezer that i buy it. However i go for the british freedom food quality, rather than imported rubbish.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> i bought a free range chicken for £7 this week and it has done us for 3 meals!!!!


Your making me hungry


----------

